# Two boys and three and a half girls



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

*Annabels Azure* - PEW
He was 22 days old when I took the pictures, and he is about 4 months old now, so these are kinda old, but I included them anyway because I haven't showed them here.


















*Tony* - PEW Satin
I got this guy from chatsworth who went to the UK to import some mice and fortunately for me, she got too many bucks  He was bred by Wight Isle Stud and since he comes from the UK, he was named after Tony Cooke :lol:


















*LUX Saga* - CPB? Splashed
She is one of two girls I got from LUX, because I've had a serious outbreak of RI and lost a lot of mice so I needed does. Her mother is Annabels Ruby, a lovely doe I now wish I had kept 


















*Annabels Sapphire* - Beige Splashed
This little lady is pregnant, so she's the one and a half girl  I mean.. She WAS pregnant. She has given birth now and the father of the babies is Tony.


















*Annabels Máxima* - Siamese Blue (Agouti?) Point
I cannot tell if she is blue or blue agouti point. She could be either. But hopefully she'll make some better blue points in the future


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

loving the pointed mouse ... which ever colour it is  ...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love Annabels Máxima! my blues were way lighter than that, my current blue has pathetic points


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you 
I'm not very pleased with Máxima, but I love breeding blue points!


----------



## Justinel (Feb 17, 2012)

Very nice ! 
The siamese blue point is beautiful


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Tony has such an adorable teddy bear face! Aw!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are all gorgeous


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------

